# Club or Fraternity



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 31, 2009)

Is Masonry a CLUB or FRATERNITY to you, be honest!


----------



## HKTidwell (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Club or Fraterny*

There isn't a choice for my opinion because I don't think it is either.  I think it is a life experience.  Where both of the above options tend to be limited to time periods in a persons life.


----------



## Nate Riley (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Club or Fraterny*

Fraternity (a brotherhood)


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 2, 2010)

Agreed.


----------



## TexMass (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Club or Fraterny*



HKTidwell said:


> There isn't a choice for my opinion because I don't think it is either.  I think it is a life experience.  Where both of the above options tend to be limited to time periods in a persons life.


 
VERY nicely put Brother!  I agree.  Freemasonry is a way of life and the actions you take it just happens that we tend to take some of those actions together.  You can join a lodge and never go to another meeting but live as a Mason in every sense of the word.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 3, 2010)

If it's not a club or fraternity, why aren't women allowed? Is the light provided by Freemasonry limited to a specific sex?


----------



## HKTidwell (Jan 3, 2010)

blake said:


> If it's not a club or fraternity, why aren't women allowed? Is the light provided by Freemasonry limited to a specific sex?


 
In my opinion peace and harmony are best when it remains as it is.  If I wanted to spend the evening with ladies I'd offer to go shopping, Lord knows that is always fun.  While this may be taken as a sexist comment or any other way somebody may take it, it is meant as a simple reflection upon a sacred time with your brothers.  Brothers who you can discuss anything with, free of the typical drama that may come from discussing the same thing with a person of the opposite sex.


----------



## drapetomaniac (Jan 5, 2010)

blake said:


> If it's not a club or fraternity, why aren't women allowed? Is the light provided by Freemasonry limited to a specific sex?


 
I think female masonry would be perfectly good. However, if the two were mixed - my meetings attendance would likely end.  I don't see my wife enjoying the idea of me attending "secret meetings" with men and women in attendance.

One Co-mason made a comment his marriage had "full trust" and it wouldn't be the issue.  I recommend he leave a meeting early to go home and see how good it is..

I have no problem with the phrase "fraternity" because the simple fact of the matter is, or seems to be, masonry *defined* the word fraternity for this time in history.  We laid the cornerstone for modern fraternities in the Western world.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 12, 2010)

HKTidwell said:


> If I wanted to spend the evening with ladies I'd offer to go shopping


 
If you look up "glutton for punishment" in the dictionary, you'll see HT's picture! :biggrin:


----------



## HKTidwell (Jan 12, 2010)

bill_lins77488 said:


> if you look up "glutton for punishment" in the dictionary, you'll see ht's picture! :biggrin:


 
lol!


----------



## Bigmel (Jan 13, 2010)

It is a Fraternity, however, to get the full benefit you must Participate


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 14, 2010)

Id say it really depends on the lodge you attend and the Brothers you associate with.  Ive been to some that are nothing but a dysfunctional social club, others that are the shining example on the hill of what Masonry is and should be...


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome back, Wing!


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks Bill


----------



## Papatom (Mar 7, 2010)

Wingnut said:


> Id say it really depends on the lodge you attend and the Brothers you associate with.  Ive been to some that are nothing but a dysfunctional social club, others that are the shining example on the hill of what Masonry is and should be...


HOW WISE. your vision is very much true, Masonic teachings are what you put into them.


----------



## jimmuller (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree with the brothers about letting women into the "fraternity". I am a member of the Elk's who allow female members and officers and have seen with my own eyes the pettiness, jealousy and downright mean spirited attitude of the women in the lodge. They spread rumors, backstab and create dissention amoungst the members for thier own petty reasons. Most of the time it is for personal gain or power and prestige for themselves at the expense of others. If I sound bitter it is because I have just recently seen an active and happy lodge brought to a near end from the actions of a few "well meaning" females who created and executed a witch hunt against another female member due to pure jealousy.


----------



## Zack (Dec 7, 2010)

jimmuller said:


> I agree with the brothers about letting women into the "fraternity". I am a member of the Elk's who allow female members and officers and have seen with my own eyes the pettiness, jealousy and downright mean spirited attitude of the women in the lodge. They spread rumors, backstab and create dissention amoungst the members for thier own petty reasons. Most of the time it is for personal gain or power and prestige for themselves at the expense of others. If I sound bitter it is because I have just recently seen an active and happy lodge brought to a near end from the actions of a few "well meaning" females who created and executed a witch hunt against another female member due to pure jealousy.



Sounds like some of the Masonic Lodges around me.  Sad to say.


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Jun 16, 2011)

jimmuller said:


> The Elk's who allow female members and officers and have seen with my own eyes the pettiness, jealousy and downright mean spirited attitude of the women in the lodge. They spread rumors, backstab and create dissention amoungst the members for thier own petty reasons. Most of the time it is for personal gain or power and prestige for themselves at the expense of others.



Brother, I have seen the exact same thing done in Masonic Lodges by Brothers who are interested more in their own political gain than in peace and harmony.
I think that we are all still Rough Ashlars and still human as we travel to that undiscovered country.


----------



## RedTemplar (Jun 18, 2011)

would you still be a member if Freemasonry accepted women in your lodge and your wife was blackballed?


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 18, 2011)

RedTemplar said:


> would you still be a member if Freemasonry accepted women in your lodge and your wife was blackballed?


 
Do you honestly think my wife would LET me remain a member if she was blackballed?

:6:


----------



## RedTemplar (Jun 19, 2011)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Do you honestly think my wife would LET me remain a member if she was blackballed?
> 
> :6:


 
Absolutely not, Bro. Bill.  This is only one of many problems I see with women becoming members of our lodges.  Would certain lodge functions have to change? And, if certain aspects did change would it still be Freemasonry? The list goes on and on......


----------



## jw21 (Jun 19, 2011)

*It's*

A way of life.


----------



## dreamer (Oct 18, 2012)

jonesvilletexas said:


> Is Masonry a CLUB or FRATERNITY to you, be honest!


Fraternity is what it is and no place for a woman. Sorry, some may like to hear this, but why do we think we need to bust things down in life to fit all. I believe everybody should have their own space.


----------



## mrmarcust (Oct 18, 2012)

Masonry is a way of life, but Freemasonry is a fraternity of men that are living masonic lives.


----------



## AJLamorand (Oct 24, 2012)

Anyone can join a club. You must be ACCEPTED into a fraternity.


----------

